# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  لطفا یک قفل مطمئن معرفی کنید

## ario

سلام
لطفا یه قفل مطمئن معرفی کنید که تعداد نصب برنامه رو محدود کنه
من یه برنامه نوشتم و باید تحویل بدم ولی کارفرمام قبل از اتمام کار اقدام به فروش اون کردهبدون در نظر گرفتن حقوق من :( 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چطور میتونم دفعات نصب رو محدود کنم یا اگر ÷یشنهاد بهتری دارید ممنون میشم از راهنماییتون

----------


## m_nejad

قفل سخت افزاری استفاده کن

----------


## Kamran.K

قفل سخت افزاری: RainBow
نرم‌افزاری: پرولاک

----------


## ario

از توجهتون ممنونم
اگه ممکنه یه مقدار در مورد هزینه و نمایندگی معتبر rainbowتوایران اطلاعات بدید
نسخه orginalپرولاکو از کجا میتونم تهیه کنم

----------


## m_nejad

شرکت گام الکترونیک نمایندگی Rainbow است. هزینه بالایی داره (20000 تومان) به نظر من برای نرم افزارهای بالای 150000 تومانی ارزش داره.
قفل smartkey حدود 8000 تومان توی xp باید یک بار یک فلگ را در نرم افزار خودش تیک بزنی
قفل Rockey  خدود 14000 تومان از نوع usb هم  داره قفل خوبیه
قفل ایرانی شگرد 4800 تومان (سخت افزاریه) میگن گاهی با پرینتر مشکل داره (من کار نکردم)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> نسخه orginalپرولاک رو از کجا میتونم تهیه کنم


از اینجا: http://www.novinmedia.com

----------


## ario

واقعا از لطفتون ممنونم
با توجه به اینکه قیمت prolockبا rainbowیکی است لطفا بگید کدوم مطمئن تر و بهتره 
با تشکر از همه دوستان

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

Rainbow فقط برای فروش یک کپی از نرم افزار شما و فقط برای یک کاربر قابل استفاده است، در حالی که نسخه ای از پرولاک که همون قیمت رو داره برای قفل گذاری تا 100 نسخه از نرم افزار شما مجوز داره و تعداد مجوزهای ممکن اش هم قابل افزایش در صورت تمایل است.

----------


## بابک زواری

من پرولاک رو بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم  :موفق:

----------


## ario

از توجه همه دوستان ممنونم

----------


## Keramatifar

منم پرولاک رو ترجیح می دم
من از قفلهای زیادی استفاده کردم اما پرولاک رو به همشون ترجیح میدم و اون رو برای بیش از 30 عنوان سیدی استفاده کردم. از قفلش راضیم، چون توی سه سالی که ازش استفاده می کنم هیچوقت کوچکترین باگی روی سیستم کاربر نداشته، قیمتش خیلی مناسبه، پشتیبانی خیلی خوبی داره و از همه مهمتر از نظر امنیت در سطح فوق العاده بالایی قرار داره ...
زمانیکه از قفلهای سخت افزاری مثل رینبو استفاده می کردم مشکلات زیادی داشتم مثل از بین رفتن قفل بدلیل استفاده ناصحیح کاربر از اون، مثلا یادمه یه بابائی پاورش اتصالی کرده بود و زده بود قفل رو سوزونده بود حالا آسیبهای سخت افزاری که به قفل می رسید (مثلا آبگوشت روش میریخت  :لبخند گشاده!:  ) بماند ...
در کل تا زمانیکه قفل نرم افزاری مطمئن وجود داره سراغ قفل سخت افزاری رفتن اشتباه ...

----------


## BehzadCracker

دوستان سلام

به نظر من هیچ قفلی ایمن نیست. قفل هایی مثل کولاک(پیشگامان نرم افزار) ، قفل امین ، قفل شتاب که ادعای زیادی داشتند توسط کرکر های ایرونی کرک شدند و می تونید به عنوان مثال کرک زبان ساز و فارسی نگار شتاب و تک تاز و تاپ سی دی کولاک رو تو اینترنت پیدا کنی. ولی فکر کنم توی این قفل ها قفل نگهبان تا حدودی بهتر باشه.

----------


## BehzadCracker

به نظرم تا حدودی می توان به قفل نگهبان اعتماد کرد.

----------


## m_nejad

مطلبی در سایت توسط آقای زواری درباره "نسخه های کرک شده نرم افزارهای حسابداری ایرانی"  مطرح شده است.
به این فکر افتادم تا ببینم این نرم افزارها از چه قفلهایی استفاده کرده اند:
هلو، رافع ، حسابدارxp، نوین و ....
دوستان هرکس در این مورد مطلبی میدونه برای بقیه هم بگه

----------


## m_nejad

راستی فراموش کردم 
این هم لینک مورد نظر:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=28620

----------


## m_nejad

کسی از نوع قفلهای نرم افزارهای ایرانی اطلاع نداره؟

----------


## mehranFX

به اینجا هم یه سری بزن : http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...&highlight=USB

----------


## Survivor

> منم پرولاک رو ترجیح می دم
> من از قفلهای زیادی استفاده کردم اما پرولاک رو به همشون ترجیح میدم و اون رو برای بیش از 30 عنوان سیدی استفاده کردم. از قفلش راضیم، چون توی سه سالی که ازش استفاده می کنم هیچوقت کوچکترین باگی روی سیستم کاربر نداشته، قیمتش خیلی مناسبه، پشتیبانی خیلی خوبی داره و از همه مهمتر از نظر امنیت در سطح فوق العاده بالایی قرار داره ...
> زمانیکه از قفلهای سخت افزاری مثل رینبو استفاده می کردم مشکلات زیادی داشتم مثل از بین رفتن قفل بدلیل استفاده ناصحیح کاربر از اون، مثلا یادمه یه بابائی پاورش اتصالی کرده بود و زده بود قفل رو سوزونده بود حالا آسیبهای سخت افزاری که به قفل می رسید (مثلا آبگوشت روش میریخت  ) بماند ...
> در کل تا زمانیکه قفل نرم افزاری مطمئن وجود داره سراغ قفل سخت افزاری رفتن اشتباه ...



جسارتا این قفل که به راحتی کرک میشه !!!

من که هنوز تو این چند سال، هیچ قفل ایرانی قابل اعتماد ندیدم !

البته قصد جسارت ندارم، فقط اگه امکان داره یه مثال کوچیک رو به جز اونی که همراه نسخه نمایشی گذاشتید، بذارید تا تستش کنیم.
بنده نسخه کرک شده یکی از نمونه ها رو شنیدم و دیدم

----------


## armania

سلام 
می خواستم بدونم پرولاک واقعاً کرک شده؟
(چون ما تصمیم به خرید داریم اینو می پرسم)

----------


## Microsoft.net

بابا بشین خودت یه قفل بنویس بنداز تنگ برنامت دیگه این همه سوال و جواب نمی خواد که !! بهترین قفل ، قفلیه که 1-سورسش دستت باشه 2- هر وقت حال کردی بتونی تغییرش بدی 3-مجبور نباشی بابتش پول بدی 4-اگه باگی توش پیدا شد مجبور نباشی پاشی بری دم شرکتی که ازش خریدی و الاف بشی 5-الگوریتمشم مندراوردی باشه که فقط خودت حالیت بشه چی به چیه . والسلام

----------


## hidensoft

سلام
من از همین روش استفاده کردم. یعنی قفل سخت افزاری من در آوردی. تا حالا کسی کرک نکرده فکر نکنم هم بتونن کرک کنن.  :خجالت:  
برای ایجاد قفل سخت افزاری در نرم افزار چند مورد رو رئایت کنید.
1- حتما حتما حتما دیتابیس رو اینکریپت کنید. 
2- از ساختن کد های 4 و 5 رقمی پرهیز کنید. (حداقل 20و 25)
3- توابع ساخت کد رو در ماژول قرار بدید تا دسترسی بهش سخت تر باشه.
4- سعی کنید به غیر از سریال هارد و از هر سریالی که می شه بدست اورد استفاده کنید.
5- می توانید با اضافه کردن یه کد اسکی ثابت یا متغیر (متغیر سخت تره) به داده ها کرکر ها رو گول بزنید. 
به طور مثال کد های اسکی رمز مورد نظر رو در دیتا بیس قرار بدید و همون کد های اسکی رو بهشون اضافه کنید(کد اسکی {کارکتر مورد نظر} + 10 --> ذخیره در دیتا بیس)
با استفاده از یه حلقه تکرار هم می تونید عدد 10 رو بالا پایین کنید که دیگه محشر می شه
یادتون باشه که دقیقا  همون کار ها رو موقع مقایسه انجام بدید تا به مشکل بر نخورید.
حالا این طوری اگه از نا امن ترین پایگاه داده هم استفاده کنید پیدا کردن کلمه عبور 25 کارکتری با این وضعیت غیر ممکن می شه .
بازم راه هست واسه جلوگیری از کرک شدن برنامه ولی من چیز بیشتری بلد نیستم.

موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## Bahram0110

> 4- سعی کنید به غیر از سریال هارد و از هر سریالی که می شه بدست اورد استفاده کنید.


مخالفم 
این جوری که کاربر بدبخت جرات نداره یه رم یا یه کارت گرافیک بخره

----------


## oVERfLOW

رمز دیتابیس رو که ساده ترین کرکر با استفاده از برادر Olly می‌تونه پیدا کنه
دیتابیس رو بهتره بی خیال بشید چون نهایتش باید رمز رو به رابط ارسال کنید
مگه اینکه اطلاعات رو به صورت کد شده داخل دیتابیس کد نشده ذخیره کنید

اونم با استفاده از برادر IDA و استخراج توابع کد گشا قابل حله
بهترین قفل‌های جهان الان کرک شدن

بهترین موردی که کرک شده اش رو هم می‌تونید پیدا کنید ASProtect SKE هست
بدون داشتن رمز درست برنامه اصلا باز نخواهد شد و امکان Dumpش هم منتفیه

این قفل‌های ایرانی هم شاید یک دهم قدرت SKE رو نداشته باشن ولی توی سایتشون که می‌ری هزار تا ادعا که .... رو ..... می‌ده انجام ...... و ......... همینطور ........... .
بله دوست من متوجه شدید؟ :)

----------


## CodeMasterX

> بابا بشین خودت یه قفل بنویس بنداز تنگ برنامت دیگه این همه سوال و جواب نمی خواد که !! بهترین قفل ، قفلیه که 1-سورسش دستت باشه 2- هر وقت حال کردی بتونی تغییرش بدی 3-مجبور نباشی بابتش پول بدی 4-اگه باگی توش پیدا شد مجبور نباشی پاشی بری دم شرکتی که ازش خریدی و الاف بشی 5-الگوریتمشم مندراوردی باشه که فقط خودت حالیت بشه چی به چیه . والسلام


آقا حرف شما متین و خوب.
ولی دوست عزیز قفل های سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری چیزی نیست که شما بتونی 1 نفری با تجربه شخصی بنویسی و از مطمئن هم باشی که هم درست کار کنه،هم به راحتی کرک نشه،و هم باگ نداشته باشه و روی همه سیستم عامل ها و شرایط کار کنه و غیره.
به قول یکی از دوستان قدیمی سایت اگر فکر میکنید که از ریاضیدانان آمریکایی مخ تر هستین و الگوریتم های بهتری میتونین بنویسین وقت رو تلف نکنین و راهی آمریکا بشین!

من خودم قفل پرولاک رو توصیه میکنم!

----------


## greenway

> این قفل‌های ایرانی هم شاید یک دهم قدرت SKE رو نداشته باشن ولی توی سایتشون که می‌ری هزار تا ادعا که .... رو ..... می‌ده انجام ...... و ......... همینطور ........... .
> بله دوست من متوجه شدید؟ :)


دوست عزیز،
زمانی که شما اولین قفل تجاری خود را نوشتید‌ و توانستید رابطه سالمی بین سازگاری و امنیت ایجاد کرده و همچنین نرم افزار شما با ویندوزهای 95 تا ویستا سازگاری داشت ، فرمایشات شما را به عنوان مرجع قابل استناد در مورد قفلهای نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری می پذیرم. 



> بهترین موردی که کرک شده اش رو هم می‌تونید پیدا کنید ASProtect SKE هست


به دلیل عدم وجود روتین های AntiLoader کاربردی و ضعف در Dump شدن این نوع محافظت ، همچنین باگهای بسیار وحشتناک در روتین های Import Redirection که باعث عملکرد تصادفی برنامه های Pack شده می شود ، به هیچ وجه توصیه نمیکنم. هنوز هم UPX از همه سازگارتر و مطمئن تر عمل می کند. 

فایل : کدهای سوخته

----------


## danial82

واقعا آدم میمونه چیکار کنه قفل سخت افزاری بذاره یا نرم افزاری بعد از چه شرکتی بخره

----------


## bigboy_user

به نظر من یه ترکیبی از این دوتا یعنی یه قفل سخت افزاری  استفاده کنی بعد هم EXE خودت را با یه پروتکتور قوی پروتکت کنی ، 
مورد دوم باعث میشه که اگه کسی هم خواست تا exe شما را دیباگ کن و روتینهای چک قفل را بردار با مشکل مواجه بشه !!
خرید قفل از شرکتهای ایرانی بهتر به چند دلیل :
1) اگه مشکلی داشت میتونی سریعا پیگری کنی (بعضی از شرکتها ایرانی خدمات خوبی میدن اما من یه قفل سخت افزاری خارجی - راکی خریدم بعد از مدتی سوخت و .....)
2)چون به صورت جهانی پخش نشده هکرهای چینی ، روسیه و ...  هم براشون patcher  ننوشتند !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3) چون در ایران هکرهای خوبی وجود داره شرکتهای قفل ساز هم تجربیات خوبی دارند 
4) خوب به هر حال ایرانی دیگه

----------


## Sir.V65j

> دوستان سلام
> 
> به نظر من هیچ قفلی ایمن نیست. قفل هایی مثل کولاک(پیشگامان نرم افزار) ، قفل امین ، قفل شتاب که ادعای زیادی داشتند توسط کرکر های ایرونی کرک شدند و می تونید به عنوان مثال کرک زبان ساز و فارسی نگار شتاب و تک تاز و تاپ سی دی کولاک رو تو اینترنت پیدا کنی. ولی فکر کنم توی این قفل ها قفل نگهبان تا حدودی بهتر باشه.


از شما که آخر یوزر آیدی تون کرکر هست بعیده بیاین داغ چنین قفلی رو به سینه بزنین ! ورژن های 3 و خورده ای هاش که فایل dll رو دوستان فیتیله کردن (از oVERfLOW بپرسین میگه کی و به چه راحتی کرک کرده) ورژن های 4 رو هم که با اون برنامه ی ایرانی الاصل به اسم Prigap میشه کپی کرد. ورژن 4.6 هم که یه چیز مسخره رو چک میکنه !!!!

با oVERfLOW در مورد شرکت های ایرانی موفقم!
حرف دوست عزیزمون Survivor حرف بنده هم هست! بنده درخواست چنین نمونه ای از قفل های کولاک و حتی قفل سخت افزاریه شگرد و شتاب و .... هم دارم ( از بزرگانی مثل oVERfLOW بخاطر ابراز وجود معذرت میخوام ولی باید جوابی به این دوستان داده بشه)
با پرولاک تماس نگرفتم ولی وقت کنم با اون ها هم تماس میگیرم چون هم dll اشون (آخرین ورژن) رو کرک کردم ( با 3 چهار خط کد اضافی توی برنامه پیام نسخه ی نمایشی حذف میشه) و هم از ورژن تریال میتونم بهتر استفاده کنم (هرچند تا پرژه میخوام بروش خودم ایجاد میکنم) 
برنامه هایی هم که باهاش محافظت میشه رو با 1 بایت میشه پچ کرد.
اینم بگم من اینجا با هیچ احداناسی کل کل ندارم و با هیشکی هم دشمنی ندارم اینا رو گفتم برنامه نویسامون با اطمینان به چنین قفل هایی خودشون رو بدبخت نکنن. کسی سوال دیگه ای داشت توی پیام خصوصی در خدمتشونم.
یا علی

----------


## Microsoft.net

> آقا حرف شما متین و خوب.
> ولی دوست عزیز قفل های سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری چیزی نیست که شما بتونی 1 نفری با تجربه شخصی بنویسی و از مطمئن هم باشی که هم درست کار کنه،هم به راحتی کرک نشه،و هم باگ نداشته باشه و روی همه سیستم عامل ها و شرایط کار کنه و غیره.
> به قول یکی از دوستان قدیمی سایت اگر فکر میکنید که از ریاضیدانان آمریکایی مخ تر هستین و الگوریتم های بهتری میتونین بنویسین وقت رو تلف نکنین و راهی آمریکا بشین!
> 
> من خودم قفل پرولاک رو توصیه میکنم!


این نظر شماست . البته مثال خیلی بی ربطی به کار بردی در این مورد . یا خودتو دست کم گرفتی یا نوشتن قفل رو خیلی دسته بالا !

----------


## iaun.net

از درج آدرس ايميل خودداري كنيد

----------


## Nima NT

آقا بهتره بری سراغ قفل های سخت افزاری.
و اصلا" سراغ پرولاک نرو ، چون من که هیچی حالیم نیست تونستم کرکش کنم چه برسه به کسی که یه چیزایی حالیش بشه.
اگه می خوای برنامت تو هر کی هر کی کرک نشه *فقظ قفل سخت افزاری.

*

----------


## Nima NT

اینم فایل کرک شده قفل نرم افزاری *پرولاک

*

----------


## iaun.net

از درج آدرس ايميل خودداري كنيد

----------


## Nima NT

چرا حالا گیر دادی به قفل راکی ، این جور قفل های رو سخت تو ایران گیر بیاری .
ولی به نظر من قفل سخت افزاری رستم و قفل سخت افزاری USB شرکت گام الکترونیک ( نمایندگی انحصاری قفل ) هم بد نیستن.
لا اقل نشنیدم کرک بشن.

----------


## HadiDelphi

من فقط Hefaz Lock  پیشنهاد میکنم . نرم افزار جامع امنیت برای Win32 و .Net

----------


## iaun.net

از درج آدرس ايميل خودداري كنيد

----------


## Nima NT

اون موقع باید به خدمتتون برسونم که تقریبا" بی خیال شو ، چون فایل اجرائی هر جور محافظت بشه حتما" قفلش میشکنه ، اگه به سورس دسترسی داشته باشی اونوقت می شه کاری کرد که کراکر ها همه تو کف برنامه بمونن.

----------


## hasanain

جناب Nima NT 
کاش بیشتر توضیح میدادید؟

----------


## Nima NT

خدمتتون عرض کنم که شما برای اینکه بتونی یه فایل EXE کامپایل شده رو محافظت کنی باید از روش Code injection استفاده کنی ، یعنی کد های محافظتی ( مثلا" قفل تلفنی ) رو به فایل اجرایی الحاق کنی ( کاری که قفل نرم افزاری شتاب انجام می ده )
این روش معمولا" زود کرک می شه ولی اگه به سورس برنامه دسترسی داشته باشی می تونی برنامه رو به نحوی محافظت کنی که حالا حالا ها کرک نشه.
می تونم بهت قول بدم که راه درست و حسابی وجود نداره که یه فایل EXE بدی و با  امنیت بالای 70 ٪ تحویلش بگیری ، اگه بازم سوالی داشتید در خدمتم.

----------


## iaun.net

از درج آدرس ايميل خودداري كنيد

----------


## unforgiven

سلام دوستان
از دوستان كسي با قفل سخت افزاري نوين افزار كار كرده ؟ من براي عرضه برنامه ام نياز به يك قفل سخت افزاري خوب دارم . شركت سازندش كه امتياز بالايي رو براش در نظر گرفته . آيا اين قفل كرك شده يا خير؟ موندم از شگرد استفاده كنم يا نوين افزار ؟
با تشكر از اساتيد

----------


## unforgiven

لطفا يكي راهنمايي كنه . من گير يه قفل سخت افزاري موندم
متشكرم

----------


## Securebit

هر دو تا قفل شکسته شدن ولی اگر بخواهید از میان بد و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنید من نوین رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------


## unforgiven

> هر دو تا قفل شکسته شدن ولی اگر بخواهید از میان بد و بدتر یکی رو انتخاب کنید من نوین رو پیشنهاد میکنم


دوست عزيز فرقش چيه ؟ شما كه مي گيد هر دو كرك شدن !!!
كسي تجربه خريد و استفاده از قفل نوين رو داره ؟ نرم افزارهايي كه از اين قفل استفاده كردن و كرك شدن كدوما هستن ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

میشه توضیح بدید از کجا میشه فهمید این نمونه شما کرک شده؟ یعنی چی باعث میشه آدم فکر کنه این چیزی که شما ضمیمه کردید یه کرک هست؟  :لبخند: 



> اینم فایل کرک شده قفل نرم افزاری *پرولاک
> 
> *

----------


## Nima NT

فایل DLL قفل نرم افزاری پرولاک یه پیغام مبنی بر تریال بودن اون نشون میده ، که تو نسخه کرک شده شما اون رو مشاهده نمیکنید ، در ضمن تمامی روالهای Anti Debug و ... قفل پرولاک به نظر من به همون پکر ASPROTECT وابسته هستش ، چون وقتی من فایل DLL رو آنپک کردم ، هیچ روال Anti Debug خاصی توش ندیدم ، اگه خواستین نرم افزار آنپکر اتوماتیک اون رو همینجا ضمیمه کنم.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

آقاي كرامتي يك نكته را بايد جهت افزايش امنيت Dll خودتان اعلام كنم .
من به را حتي با مطالعه داكيومنتهاي قفل شما متوجه شدم كه يك برنامه نويس بايد چگونه اطلاعات قفل را جهت بررسي شماره سريال و غيره وارد كند (درون سورس برنامه اش)

و به هما راحتي يك DLL با نام و مشخصات Dll شما با همان توابع ولي با برگرداندن True  ساختم و مثل آب خوردن يك Dll را جايگزين Dll شما كردم .
شما در داكيومنتهاي خود حتما اعلام كنيد كه كاربران يك بررسي CrC از DLL شما داشته باشند كه اگر DLL مجازي جايگزين شد و برنامه اجرا نشود و آرام خود زني كند .
موفق باشيد

----------


## cinepars

با سلام
کسی آیا در باره الگوریتم ساخت قفل سخت افزاری اطلاعی داره ؟

----------


## HadiDelphi

از یه حافظه ( میکروکنترلر ) تشکیل شده که برنامه , اطلاعات اساسی برنامه رو تو اون ذخیره و اجرا میکنه

----------


## reza6384

> و به هما راحتي يك DLL با نام و مشخصات Dll شما با همان توابع ولي با برگرداندن True ساختم و مثل آب خوردن يك Dll را جايگزين Dll شما كردم .
> شما در داكيومنتهاي خود حتما اعلام كنيد كه كاربران يك بررسي CrC از DLL شما داشته باشند كه اگر DLL مجازي جايگزين شد و برنامه اجرا نشود و آرام خود زني كند .
> موفق باشيد


دوست من هم با همین روش قفل Tiny شرکت منشور سیمین رو کرک کرد، یعنی یک ActiveX ساخت و اون رو جای ActiveX اصلی قرار داد و بعد از برگردوندن True به توابع Lock Checking برنامه باز میشه.
حالا میشه راجع به این CRC بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## دنیای دلفی

CRC يك عدد منحصر به فرد است كه براي هر فايلي با توجه به محتوي آن توليد مي شود . در صورتي كه فايل يك بيتش تغيير كند CRC نيز تغيير مي كند . با چك CRC به راحتي مي توان Replace شدن يا پچ شدن را تشخيص داد براي اطلاعات بيشتر اين تاپيك را كه معرفي مي كنم تا آخر خوب مطالعه كنيد :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=104440

----------


## Nima NT

خود شما میگید چک کردن CRC ، یعنی همون JNZ یا JE خودمون !!!!
پس میشه دورش زد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

هيچ روشي مطلق نيست ولي مي شه با استفاده از ويژالايزها مبهم و سخترش كرد

----------


## Bardia19

> دوست من هم با همین روش قفل Tiny شرکت منشور سیمین رو کرک کرد، یعنی یک ActiveX ساخت و اون رو جای ActiveX اصلی قرار داد و بعد از برگردوندن True به توابع Lock Checking برنامه باز میشه.
> حالا میشه راجع به این CRC بیشتر توضیح بدین؟


اگه ممکنه این ActiveX رو همینجا بگذارید ببینیم چطوری کار میکنه من خودم از Tiny استفاده می کنم و البته حتی اگرم همچین ActiveX ای وجود داشته باشه اگه شما تو جاهای مختلف روی قفل Write داشته باشی اونوقت چطور اون ActiveX قلابی میتونه قفل رو دور بزنه؟
تازه هزار جور خلاقیت دیگه هم میشه بکار برد.من فکر می کنم اون برنامه نویسی که از قفل استفاده کرده خیلی ابتدایی این کار رو کرده.

----------


## maleki

ببخشيد آيا قفل هاي ديگري نيز سراغ معرفي نمائيد

----------


## queenmitra

سلام من قفل سخت افزاري tiny رو پيشنهاد ميكنم قيمتش 6400 تومنه قفل خوبيه من ازش استفاده كردم. محصول جديد usb شون نياز به نصب درايورهم نداره

----------


## saed2006

من قفل نرم افزاری پرولاک رو تهیه کردم
الان میخوام روی برنامه ام بزارم  و اونو وارد بازار کنم اما قبلش خواستم بپرسم ایا کسی تا حالا این قفل رو کرک کرده یا خیر؟ و اگر کرده راه جلوگیری از نفوذ و کرک اون چی هست؟ ایا میشه نقاط ضعفش رو بر طرف کرد؟  امنیت برنامه ام خیلی واسم  مهم هست

----------


## SH4H1N

با بعضي از قفلهاي نرم افزاري كه معرفي شدند در اين تاپيك آشنايي دارم و جالبه اكثرا حفاظتشون خيلي در حد پاييني هست و قابل تامل هست كه بعضي از دوستان پيشنهاد هم ميكنند قفلهايي مثل نگهبان و .....
به عنوان يك پيشنهاد براي قفل نرم افزاري بهتره قفل باديگارد رو فراموش نكنيد نمونه هم تو بازار هست رو محصولات هم خودشون حاضرن بفرستند! حفاظتي كه داره خيلي شبيه Cd-Cops هست با اين تفاوت كه Cd-Cops كپي ميشه اين كمي سخت تر هست ! بد نيست بررسيش كنيد

سايتشون
http://www.cdguard.org

----------


## Nima NT

این قفل بادیگارد هم بر اساس ASPI عمل میکنه ، فکر میکنم یه چیزی تو مایه های نگهبان باشه ، زیاد نمیشه روی این جور سیستم ها تکیه کرد.

----------


## SH4H1N

> این قفل بادیگارد هم بر اساس ASPI عمل میکنه ، فکر میکنم یه چیزی تو مایه های نگهبان باشه ، زیاد نمیشه روی این جور سیستم ها تکیه کرد.


الان از شما ميشنوم كه نگهبان بر اساس ASPI عمل ميكنه! چون اوايل من با اين شركت كار كردم و اي كاش نميكردم!بعد بنا به تجربه خودم ميگم  مقايسه نگهبان با باديگارد مثل مقايسه رنو با پاجرو هست! بعد چندين نوع قفل دارند كه چون من قفل سي دي هاش رو ديدم اون مثال رو زدم خلاصه كه به عنوان يك فرد كه سالهاست اين موارد و كرك قفلها رو تو بازار ميبينم با اطمينان خدمتتون عرض ميكنم در ايران فعلا قفلهاي باديگارد و گرينوي بهترين قفلهاي نرم افزاري هستند كه مقاومت بيشتري دارند نه اينكه كپي نميشن!

----------


## Raham

سلام خدمت دوستان
كلا قفل هاي كه مربوط به ديسك ميشن اصلا قابل اطمينان ميشن . همين securom رو ببينيد جطور شد... بهترينش همين protector ها هستند. تو ايران تا اونجايي كه اطلاع دارم دو public protector داريم. 
درضمن در صورتي كه برنامه به يه سري فايل روي ديسك نياز نداشته لاشه و فقط بررسي كنه اكثرا براحتي ميشه اونارو خفه كرد! راستي يه نكته شرعي: بيشتر قريب به اتفاق كركر هاي نيمه حرفه اي فقط public protection هايي كه آموزش شون تو اينترنت هست رو ميتونن دور بزنن درصورتي كه با يه protector ابتكاري و درست حسابي روبرو بشن ......

----------


## Nima NT

> گرينوي بهترين قفلهاي نرم افزاري هستند كه مقاومت بيشتري دارند نه اينكه كپي نميشن


خدایی ناکرده قصد کل کل ندارم و هیچ وقت خدمت عزیزان جسارت نمیکنم ولی اگر تمایل داشتید میتونید پیام بدید تا Universal Patch مربوطه به قفل Greenway رو بهتون تقدیم کنم.

----------


## SH4H1N

> خدایی ناکرده قصد کل کل ندارم و هیچ وقت خدمت عزیزان جسارت نمیکنم ولی اگر تمایل داشتید میتونید پیام بدید تا Universal Patch مربوطه به قفل Greenway رو بهتون تقدیم کنم.


ديد من نسبت به ديد شما كمي متفاوت هست من هم از كركش مطلع هستم ولي همونطور كه ميدونيد بزرگترين و بهترين قفلها هم زماني كرك و كپي شدن ولي بايد با ديد فني به قفلها نگاه كرد و نظر داد و گرنه شما ميگي Universal Patch بنده ميگم جايي نميخوام بگم كجا فيلم چگونه كپي شدن همه محصولات قفل گرينوي رو بدون نياز به كرك گذاشته! ولي خوب قفل بدي نيست نسبت به نمونه هاي ديگر ولي فعلا راهي براي شكستن قفل باديگارد جايي نديدم گر چه اينهم راهش پيدا ميشه! در آخر هم هدف پيشنهاد بود و بدونيم كه در داخل كشور هم قفلهايي داريم كه خيلي از نمونه هاي خارجي بهترند هيچكدوم هم پسر خاله بنده نيستند ولي مورد خوب رو بايد گفت خوب!

----------


## Nima NT

من هم با این صحبت شما هم موافقم که در داخل کشور قفلهایی وجود دارن که از نمونه های خارجی هم قوی تر هستن ولی اگر شما میفرمائید صحبت فنی خوب باید دلیل فنی هم ارائه بدید که چرا به نظر شما قفل قوی هست ؛ البته قفل خوب با قفل قوی مسلما" تفاوت داره چرا که قفلی که پشتیبانی خوبی داشته باشه میتونه خوب باشه ولی الزاما" قوی نیست.



> !


متاسفانه من دلیل این علامت در انتهای اکثر جملات شما رو متوجه نشدم ، اگر دلیل خاصی داره ممنون میشم بیان کنید.

----------


## SH4H1N

فكر ميكنم از بحث تاپيك داريم خارج ميشيم علامت ! يكي از كاراكترهاي مورد علاقه من هست و براي استفاده آن هيچ دليلي ندارم البته از يك كاربر دائمي توقع داشتم چنين سوالي رو در پيغام خصوصي ميپرسيد يا به خاطر مهم بودن بحث از پرسيدن اون خودداري ميكرد كه اينطور نشد و مهم هم نيست!(اگر باز نگيد ! معنيش چي هست :چشمک: ) 

اما برگرديم سر بحث اصلي اگر زماني به اين نتيجه رسيديم كه ديد شما اين نباشه كه قفل كرك شد يا كرك داره پس بيخيال اون قفل آن زمان ميتونيم بحث كنيم بعد دوست عزيز شما كه حتما از من واردتري يه نگاه به اطرافت بنداز ببين يك شركتي مثل مايكروسافت يا......با اين همه برنامه نويسهاي قدرشون هنوز دوايي براي كپي نشدن محصولاتشون پيدا نكردند نمونه هم ويندوزي كه الان من و شما داريم اين پستها رو ارسال ميكنيم! يا قفلهاي شركت سوني يا StarForce يا LaserLock يا....همه اين موردها رو كه قبول داريد جزو بهترين قفلها هستند؟ميبينيدكه راه كپي شدنشون هم بعد از مدتي انتشار پيدا ميكنه خوب حالا ما برگرديم بگيم چون كپي شدن يا كرك هيچي؟همين حرف شما كه اسم قفل رو آوردم شما گفتي Universal Patch هست پس عزيز جان تا زماني شما ديدتون اين باشه بحث ما هم بدون نتيجه اي مي مونه متاسفانه ما اخلاقي داريم تا يك مورد داخلي ميبينيم(سواي بعضي ها كه واقعا بد هستند) به جاي تحسين به نقاط مثبت اون مورد دوست داريم زير پا لهش بكنيم و اين مربوط به قفل نميشه كافيه از يه شركت اطلاعات در مورد همكارش بخواي يك اطلاعاتي بهت ميده كه بيا و ببين در هر صورت براي برسي فني بنده خودم رو در مقابل شما بزرگواران كوچيكتر از اون ميدونم كه توضيح بدم بهتره خودتون نمونه اي پيدا كنيد و خودتون تست كنيد دليل زياد دارم ولي مسلما دلايل من توليد كننده با دلايل مثلا يك شكننده قفل خيلي فرق داشته باشه در مورد پشتيباني بنده هم با شما هم عقيده هستم و دليل اينكه الان با خيلي از شركتها كار نميكنم همين مورد هست ولي فعلا شكر خدا مشكلي ندارم

----------


## Nima NT

خوب شما الان قفط صحبت های گذشته رو تکرار کردین ، من عرض کردم ...



> من هم با این صحبت شما هم موافقم که در داخل کشور قفلهایی وجود دارن که از نمونه های خارجی هم قوی تر هستن ولی اگر شما میفرمائید صحبت فنی خوب باید دلیل فنی هم ارائه بدید که چرا به نظر شما قفل قوی هست


حالا اگر مثلا" قفل X رو اگر قبول دارید ، بگید به دلایل پشتیبانی خوب ، قیمت مناسب ، رابط زیبا و ... به نظرم قفل خوبی هست و اینا.
چون در حال حاضر شما فقط میگید قفلهای ایرانی خوب هستن ، در مورد بادیگارد هم اشاره کردید که هنوز کرکی در موردش مشاهده نکردید ( خوب این شاید برای خیلی ها از جمله من دلیل قانع کننده ای نباشه ) ؛ در مورد کرک شدن یا نشدن قفل شاید اتفاق نظر نداشته باشیم ولی در مورد سایر امکانات خوب میشه بحث کرد.

----------


## SH4H1N

براي اين بازش كردم صحبت هامو چون احساس كردم گنگ هست منظورم  يك مورد ديگر هم عرض كنم براي من فرقي نميكنه باديگارد باشه گرينوي باشه يا x باشه هر كدوم از اين موارد رو خواستيد هم نقاط مثبتش رو ميگم هم منفي چون جايي داشتيم بحث ميكرديم آخر گفتند شما داري براي فلان محصول تبليغ ميكني! از اون موقع به بعد واقعا ميترسم اسم يك شركت يا محصولي رو بيارم باور كنيد
حالا براي اين كه فرمايش شما بي پاسخ نمونه برخي از خصوصيات قفل باديگارد رو ميگم چون باهاشون كار كردم:
از نظر پشتيباني با توجه به وضع پشتيباني در ايران خيلي قابل قبول هست طوري كه بارها شده تا 1ساعت هم پشت تلفن ازشون سوال كردم حتي روزهاي جمعه و يه جورايي مثل طلبكار ها جوابم رو ندادند كه اين موارد براي من خيلي مهمه
در مورد وضع ظاهري اگر منظورتون نرم افزارشون هست كه نرم افزاري به شما نميدن و همه كارها رو خودشون انجام ميدن و كار حفاظت شده رو براتون ميفرستن اما اگر اجراي نرم افزار هست چك كننده قفل و غيره خيلي ظاهر شكيل و زيبايي داره
براي من توليد كننده خيلي اهميت داره محصول نهايي روي سيستم كاربرهاي مختلف چجوري اجرا بشه سي دي يا دي وي دي كه قرار هست روي يك درايو يا سيستم قديمي اجرا بشه به چه شكل خواهد شد كه خوشبختانه به غير از 2مورد قديمي اين قفل روي اكثر مواردي كه در دسترسم بود بدون مشكل اجرا شد و از اون 2مورد 1موردش در آپديت بعدي مشكلش رفع شد و يك موردش گفتند ديگه اين مورد از رده خارج هست

از نظر حفاظت با اين اطلاعاتي كه من دارم و تست اون توسط دوستان واردم كاملا قابل قبول بود چه از نظر حفاظتش در مقابل برنامه هاي رايت چه از نظر كرك البته دوستي گفت صبر كنيد من كپيش ميكنم كه فعلا خبري نشده ازش اگر هم بشه مهم نيست 
در مورد قيمت هم با توجه به حفاظتش جالب هست كه از نمونه هاي رده پايين تر از خودش ارزون تر هست و مورد قابل توجه اينكه ما محصولاتمون زياد بود و يك تخفيف خوب هم به ما دادند البته اينهايي كه گفتم براي حفاظت هاي CD و  DVDهاشون بود يه سري قفل ديگه هم دارند كه من تست نكردم مثل قفل سريالي و جديدا انگار روي DVD هاي تصويري هم قفل گذاري ميكنند
خوب اينها دلايلي بود كه بيشتر قابل توجه هست البته براي من و يك سري دلايل شخصي ديگه اميدوارم جوابتون رو گرفته باشيد

----------


## _lotus_

> با بعضي از قفلهاي نرم افزاري كه معرفي شدند در اين تاپيك آشنايي دارم و جالبه اكثرا حفاظتشون خيلي در حد پاييني هست و قابل تامل هست كه بعضي از دوستان پيشنهاد هم ميكنند قفلهايي مثل نگهبان و .....
> به عنوان يك پيشنهاد براي قفل نرم افزاري بهتره قفل باديگارد رو فراموش نكنيد نمونه هم تو بازار هست رو محصولات هم خودشون حاضرن بفرستند! حفاظتي كه داره خيلي شبيه Cd-Cops هست با اين تفاوت كه Cd-Cops كپي ميشه اين كمي سخت تر هست ! بد نيست بررسيش كنيد
> 
> سايتشون
> http://www.cdguard.org


اين آدرس مشكل داره پيغام Could not locate remote server ميده

----------


## SH4H1N

> اين آدرس مشكل داره پيغام Could not locate remote server ميده


سوال كردم در حال تغيير سرور هستند براي اطلاعات با شركتشون تماس بگيريد
33355214-021

يا

cd.dvd.guard@gmail.com

----------


## ostovarit

> در مورد وضع ظاهري اگر منظورتون نرم افزارشون هست كه نرم افزاري به شما نميدن و همه كارها رو خودشون انجام ميدن و كار حفاظت شده رو براتون ميفرستن


سلام و خسته نباشید
یعنی چی همه کار رو خودشون انجام میدن! ... سورس رو که ندارند چه جوری انجام میدن؟
نکنه سورس رو باید بهشون بدیم که حفاظت شدش رو بهمون بدن؟!

----------


## SH4H1N

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> یعنی چی همه کار رو خودشون انجام میدن! ... سورس رو که ندارند چه جوری انجام میدن؟
> نکنه سورس رو باید بهشون بدیم که حفاظت شدش رو بهمون بدن؟!


بله همينطور هست البته منظور از سورس Exe كامپايل شده نهايي هست نه سورس اصلي برنامه اون چيزي كه قرار هست دست كاربر باشه در آخر رو ميگيرن از شما حفاظت رو انجام ميدن براي تكثير در اختيار شما قرار ميدن

----------


## r0ot$harp

سلام دوستان عزیز .

بنده برنامه ای نوشتم که تو محیط های دولتی و خصوصی کار می کنه . 

تو محیط های دولتی بعید می دونم بخوان برنامه رو کرک کنند . اما خصوصی مطمئنم .

برای برنامه می خوام قفل سخت افزاری بزارم .

نمی دونم از بین این دو قفل کدوم بهتر هست . از این دو قفل بهتر هم هست ؟؟؟

منشور سیمین و Rockey .

باتشکر احسان

----------


## marvel

> نمی دونم از بین این دو قفل کدوم بهتر هست . از این دو قفل بهتر هم هست ؟؟؟
> 
> منشور سیمین و Rockey .


به نظر من چیزی که بیشتر از نوع قفل سخت افزاری اهمیت داره ، نحوه استفاده از قفله
شما اگر بهترین قفل دنیا رو هم خیلی ساده چک کنید فایده ای نخواهد داشت.
پس سعی کنید هر کدوم و که میخرید به بهترین شکل ازش استفاده کنید.

----------


## queenmitra

سلام 
من هم با نظر marvel عزیز موافقم . این نکته را هم اضافه میکنم که سعی کنید قفلی را انتخاب کنید که اگر به مشکلی برخوردید و سوال داشتید بهتون پاخ بدهند چون این موضوع خیلی مهمه اگر یک قفل خیلی قوی در اختیار داشته باشید و نتونید باهاش کار کنید کسی هم کمکمتون نکنه ، هم پولتونو از دست دادید هم اعصابتون به هم ریخته. در ضمن در مورد هر قطعه سخت افزاری گارانتی هم نکته خیلی مهمیه حتما در نظر داشته باشید.

----------

